# Difference between yellow and white nacho chips?



## DavidO

I was just at the store and notices that Tostitos has EXTRA thick chips as well as EXTRA THIN chips.  They are in the same product family and have the same bag.  The difference is the THICK chips are yellow and the THIN chips are white.  Reading the back ingredients did not yield any differences.  Both had corn.  Any ideas?


----------



## rodentraiser

Maybe it's the type of corn they use. Or it could be simply they use more corn for the thicker chips which makes them yellow. I dunno, but I bet somebody here knows. Is there a number on the bag? You could call them to find out and maybe they'll offer to mail you a coupon for a free bag!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's the type of corn. There are many varieties and colors of corn - white, yellow, blue, red, glass (many colors), different sizes of kernels, etc. It's pretty amazing.

Did you know that corn tortillas and chips are made from dent corn and not sweet corn?


----------



## DavidO

I am guessing that a restaurant would buy them in bulk, I was also looking for a NO-SALT version of the yellow chip.


----------



## GotGarlic

DavidO said:


> I am guessing that a restaurant would buy them in bulk, I was also looking for a NO-SALT version of the yellow chip.


It depends. Some restaurants here make their own.


----------



## DavidO

Yeah I am not sure.  I will have to hit a bulk food store or a store that sell mexican food and see if I can find the yellow chips without salt.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's pretty easy to make your own. One restaurant that used to be in our town made their own tortilla chips and sprinkled them with taco seasoning after cooking. You can season them however you would like. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/06/homemade-tortilla-chips-from-ultimate-nachos.html


----------



## Cheryl J

I agree, GG. It's so easy to make your own and I do them the same way as in the link you posted. 

If I'm making guacamole and pico de gallo from fresh ingredients, I don't want to use store bought chips. They're usually kind of flimsy, and since I'm cooking for one I can't go through a whole bag of grocery store chips anyway, before they go stale. Homemade tortilla chips make a world of difference as far as flavor and are sturdy enough to stand up to guac and salsa without breaking. 

DavidO, as you can see mine here are salted, but as GG mentioned you can use a salt free taco seasoning instead of kosher salt, if you're watching your sodium intake.


----------



## Sagittarius

The textures,  the corn varieties & the tasting profiles all have their nuances. 

Thank you Got Garlic for the Corn Chart .. 

Cheryl:   Fabulous labors !!  Looks wonderful ..  

Do you have a link to your recipe for the Nacho Chips  ?  

Thank you and have a wonderful weekend ahead.


----------



## caseydog

Yellow corn vs white corn. That's all. 

CD


----------



## Bigjim68

It's the corn, of course.

What's the Difference Between White and Yellow Corn Tortillas? | Kitchn


----------



## Cheryl J

Sagittarius said:


> The textures, the corn varieties & the tasting profiles all have their nuances.
> 
> Thank you Got Garlic for the Corn Chart ..
> 
> *Cheryl: Fabulous labors !! Looks wonderful .. *
> 
> *Do you have a link to your recipe for the Nacho Chips ?*
> 
> Thank you and have a wonderful weekend ahead.


 
Sagittarius, I don't have a link.  I just slice corn tortillas into eight wedges, fry in oil, put them on paper towels, and salt them immediately.


----------



## Caslon

Does it really matter when you use that chip in hot salsa?


----------



## HeidiCooksSupper

DavidO said:


> I was also looking for a NO-SALT version of the yellow chip.



Trader Joe's has an unsalted yellow corn tortilla chip.  We buy them regularly and they are pretty good.


----------



## CarolPa

I've been away from the forum for quite a while.  Now, after 5 minutes here, I have to go to the store for some tortilla chips.  Thanks, guys!!  I like the white, restaurant style, by the way.


----------

